# High-end audio amplifiers, born in the U.S.A.



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: CNET


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I remember when Klipsch bought the Aragon company & developed the Mondial amps (? 1999-2000). Aragon was building solid amps at the time & we all wondered if that quality would continue. Indianapolis is where Klipsch is based. His Klipschorns are truely amazing.


----------

